# Dog Facts & Tips



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2021)

How Dogs Went From Wolves to Man's Best Friend, According to Scientists
					


They loved us long before they looked domesticated.





					getpocket.com
				




Essentially, dogs became man’s best friend back when they still looked a whole lot like wolves. The physical changes, which led to dogs that look like everything from a Great Dane to a Chihuahua, were secondary. But just imagine hanging around a cuddly, domesticated wolf back in the day.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2021)

Is It Safe to Give My Dog Cheese?
					


Yes, dogs can eat cheese, as long as it's in small-to-moderate quantities. Feeding cheese to your dog, however, should be done with a few things in mind.





					www.akc.org
				




While cheese can be safe to feed to your dog, there are some things to remember. Cheese is high in fat, and feeding too much to your dog regularly can cause weight gain and lead to obesity. Even more problematic, it could lead to pancreatitis, a serious and potentially fatal illness in dogs...

Therefore, it’s better to feed your dog low-fat cheeses, like mozzarella, cottage cheese, or a soft goat cheese. Cottage cheese is lower in fat and sodium than other cheeses, helping reduce the risk of obesity. Cottage cheese is also lower in lactose, thus reducing the likelihood of intestinal upset...


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2021)

Can Dogs Eat Cheese? Read Before You Feed | Purina
					


Cheese may be a tasty snack for us, but can dogs eat cheese too?  Find out if cheese is good for dogs and the types to avoid with this guide.





					www.purina.co.uk
				




It’s important to never try to conceal antibiotics in cheese as antibiotics may bind to the calcium found in dairy products. Once this happens, it may no longer be absorbed by the intestines, making the medication less effective.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 23, 2021)

Dogs and Bones: A Dangerous Combination | PetMD
		


"I look at feeding bones in the same way I do letting dogs run loose. Is it natural? Yes. Do dogs like it? Yes. Are there some potential benefits? Yes … until misfortune strikes..."







						Can Dogs Eat Pork or Rib Bones? | PetMD
					


Pet owners often wonder, "Can dogs eat pork or rib bones?" and question how harmful bones really are. Learn the dangers of giving rib bones to dogs on petMD.




					www.petmd.com
				




“Any bone, once chewed into small pieces, can block the intestines and lead to a nasty bout of constipation and can also cause lacerations of the mouth and internal organs.”


----------



## gooblax (Nov 23, 2021)

Daniel said:


> “Any bone, once chewed into small pieces, can block the intestines and lead to a nasty bout of constipation and can also cause lacerations of the mouth and internal organs.”



My dad repeatedly made that mistake with our previous dog, leading to many vet trips. I don't think he's made the mistake with their current dog. 
But yes, can confirm.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 23, 2021)

And the rawhide bones have their own set of problems...


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2021)

The emotional lives of wolves
					


Biologist Rick McIntyre uses anthropomorphism to tell the story of his subjects.





					www.hcn.org
				




As Charles Darwin noted, all mammals experience emotions like happiness and wonder, gratitude and magnanimity, love and sympathy. Most anyone who has watched mammals closely — particularly canids, wild and domestic — would agree. What we need is a more accurate term than “anthropomorphism” to describe these shared characteristics. Consider “mammaliamorphism.” It might do.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2021)

David Baxter said:


> And the rawhide bones have their own set of problems...



Indeed, especially for some dogs who swallow more rawhide than they chew.  Petco stopped selling all traditional rawhide chews.   The more digestible or alternative rawhide products are more expensive (even on sale), but almost anything is better than the cheaply processed rawhide from China.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2021)

Most of these are obvious, but some inexperienced pet owners have too much wishful thinking about symptoms going away on their own.  Even from a purely financial perspective, being proactive is often cheaper in the long run, especially if it prevents hospitalization or an ER visit.  Pet ERs can easily cost two or three times more than a pet's regular vet.









						13 Animal emergencies that require immediate veterinary consultation and/or care
					


Severe bleeding or bleeding that doesn't stop within 5 minutes; Choking, difficulty breathing or nonstop coughing and gagging; Bleeding from nose, mouth,





					www.avma.org


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2021)

Spinach, Apple and Carrot Dog Treats (Recipe) - Petful
					


This recipe gives you a great way to add a few fresh vegetables and fruit to your dog's diet — in the form of a delicious homemade treat.





					www.petful.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY Eat - Gelatin Treats for Dogs
					


Gelatin contains amino acids beneficial for skin, hair, and joint health. Spruce up this super-powered ingredient with our choose your flavour tasty gelatin treat recipe! (Remember, treats should comprise no more than 10% of your dog’s daily caloric intake.) INGREDIENTS Base:





					moderndogmagazine.com
				




Gelatin contains amino acids beneficial for skin, hair, and joint health...Remember, treats should comprise no more than 10% of your dog’s daily caloric intake.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 25, 2022)

12 Ways to Have a Happy Senior Dog
					


What’s the key to parenting a happy senior dog? Follow the expert advice of veterinarians and dog trainers to help your old dog live their best life.





					be.chewy.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2022)

https://www.bringfido.com
		


"The best places to stay, play and eat with your dog."

For example, activities in Toronto:  https://www.bringfido.com/attraction/city/toronto_on_ca/


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2022)

Dog training 101 — How to set realistic goals and where to get started : Life Kit
					


If you recently searched the internet for "dog trainers near me," there's a good chance you became immediately overwhelmed by the options, certifications and vocabulary. There is a lot of information out there! So we consulted some experts on where to start. Here's what they say.





					www.npr.org
				




If you don't want to pay a lot of money for dog training, our experts suggest these free or low-cost resources you can find online:

Kikopup on Youtube and Instagram
Fenzi Dog Sports Academy
K9 of Mine
Brianna Dick has also compiled some free resources on her website, and Fratt has a series called Training Tuesday Free Lessons.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2022)

Clingy Dog Behavior (Velcro Dogs) | PetMD
					


If you have a clingy dog, does it mean there’s something wrong? Find out what makes dogs clingy and follow these tips for managing "Velcro" dog behavior.




					www.petmd.com
				









						6 Solutions for Dog’s Separation Anxiety | PetMD
					


Separation anxiety is a feeling of nervousness, fear, or panic that develops when a dog is unable to be in contact with his or her caregivers. Here are six solutions for helping your dog overcome anxiety.




					www.petmd.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2022)

The dog trainer at the humane society uses slices of hot dogs as treats.  She says she knows they are not the healthiest option, but it is a very "high value" treat to motivate dogs.  She even buys them using her own money if necessary since she will not work without them


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2022)

Raisin and Grape Toxicosis in Dogs - Toxicology - Merck Veterinary Manual
					


Learn about the veterinary topic of Raisin and Grape Toxicosis in Dogs. Find specific details on this topic and related topics from the Merck Vet Manual.





					www.merckvetmanual.com
				




Ingestion of grapes or raisins has been associated with development of anuric renal failure in some dogs. Cases reported to date have been in dogs; anecdotal reports exist of renal failure in cats and ferrets after ingestion of grapes or raisins. 

It is not known why many dogs can ingest grapes or raisins with impunity whereas others develop renal failure after ingestion. The condition has not been reproduced experimentally, although raisin extracts have been shown to cause damage to canine kidney cells in vitro.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 30, 2022)

Animal Surgical Center of Michigan - Veterinarian in Flint, MI
					


Animal Surgical Center of Michigan is your local Veterinarian in Flint serving all of your needs. Call us today at (810) 671-0088 for an appointment.





					www.animalsurgicalcenter.com
				




Kidney tumors are uncommon in dogs and cats.

Indications to remove a kidney include:

tumors
severe cystic disease
severe infection
obstruction of the ureter which has destroyed the kidney
A dog, cat and many other species live a normal life with only one kidney. In fact, they can live fairly normally with slightly more than two-third’s of one kidney.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2022)

ACVIM 2008 - VIN
					







					www.vin.com
				




Whereas an animal with dyspnea is having a crisis, an animal with labored breathing may be very well adapted to its condition and be free from distress. Where a given patient lies on this spectrum must be inferred from their behavior...A notable exception to this generalization is the puppy. Juvenile dogs will often remain active, alert, and hungry even with advanced respiratory failure...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2022)

5 Ways To Make The Walk More Interesting - Cesar's Way
					


How to make the dog walking more interesting.





					www.cesarsway.com
				




*Take the road less traveled*

Lots of dog lovers come up with a route that works for them and stick with it forever because that’s the easiest thing to do, but over time this can bore both you and your dog. 

If you want to liven things up, you can make a small change, such as walking the opposite direction on your next walk, or try something completely different and head to a park or dog-friendly beach to hike.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2022)

Sounds like a Twilight Zone episode:









						What Time of Day Should You Feed Your Dog?
					


Does it matter if you feed your dog once or twice a day? What about at a certain time? Experts weigh in on what's best.





					www.southernliving.com
				




Researchers think dogs may tell time for things like dinner and walks using their circadian rhythm as an internal body clock *or by "smelling time" (the way each part of the day smells helps them identify what should be happening next).*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 1, 2022)

Cats are easier. Whenever they can see the bottom of the dish through whatever food is still left in there, that is the overruling definition of "breakfast time for pussycats" or "supper time for pussycats" as the case may be (Feline Universal Proclamation 101, Part 1, Paragraph 1).

That's how I announce meals are served to Mindy.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 2, 2022)

My young adult tabby will play bite if he is hungry during the day (for a treat or wet food), but he will never try to wake me up and rarely meows.  The calico will rub my nose by 4:30 am to wake me up to feed her wet food.  She is nice while being assertive since she will not give up


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2022)

In my area, most dogs who get heartworm were traveling with their owners to warmer places like Phoenix.   Climate change is becoming another factor.











						Heartworm Infection Among Domestic Dogs in Canada with a Focus on Ontario: Temporal Trend, Spatial Distribution and Risk Factors | Semantic Scholar
					


Semantic Scholar extracted view of "Heartworm Infection Among Domestic Dogs in Canada with a Focus on Ontario: Temporal Trend, Spatial Distribution and Risk Factors" by Erin McGill





					www.semanticscholar.org


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2022)

Pleistocene wolf - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2022)

Dog - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




Compared to wolves, dogs from agricultural societies have extra copies of amylase and other genes involved in starch digestion that contribute to an increased ability to thrive on a starch-rich diet.[11] Similar to humans, some dog breeds produce amylase in their saliva and are classified as having a high starch diet.[88] However, more like cats and less like other omnivores, dogs can only produce bile acid with taurine and they cannot produce vitamin D, which they obtain from animal flesh. Also, more like cats, dogs require arginine to maintain its nitrogen balance. These nutritional requirements place dogs halfway between carnivores and omnivores.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2022)

From yaps to howls: what your dog’s bark means – and how to get them to tone it down
					


With the rise in dog ownership has come a rise in doggy noise. Could interpreting their growls and yelps make life more harmonious? And how do you stop them barking at delivery drivers?





					www.theguardian.com
				




Blue Cross’s official advice includes encouraging noisy dogs (through treats, believe it or not) to focus on neutral tasks, such as playing fetch or going to their bed, in situations when their barking becomes problematic. For attention-seeking dogs, barking should never be rewarded with attention – this includes shouting back. In time, your attention becomes a reward dished out only upon calm behaviour. If all else fails, seek help from an accredited animal behaviour expert or a vet.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 9, 2022)

Laser Therapy for Dogs - TuftsYourDog
					


Dogs, like people, experience all kinds of pain because of conditions that range from arthritis to neurological disorders, and their owners want to do what they can to relieve their discomfort, and sometimes out-and-out suffering. Can laser therapy help?





					www.tuftsyourdog.com
				




Forty to 50 percent of dogs experience an improvement in lameness with a placebo treatment, at least according to owner perceptions. Owners may feel they did something for their dog, they spent money; therefore, the dog feels better.

------------------









						Uses, evidence, and safety of laser therapy
					


At its simplest, laser therapy is the application of light to living organisms to improve health. However, great detail exists behind this simple idea. The wavelength and power of the laser, the location and duration of exposure, the number of treatments, and many other variables are crucial to...





					www.veterinarypracticenews.com
				




Extensive research done in humans has so far produced limited evidence to support the use of lasers in a few conditions. Experimental evidence in veterinary species is mixed, and there are no systematic reviews of clinical trials validating laser therapy for specific indications.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2022)

Wet Versus Dry Pet Food: Is One Better for Your Pet?
					


This article was first published in The Skeptical Inquirer From improving their joints to making fur shine, dog and cat food companies load their products up with bold claims and flashy buzzwords. Even if you’ve managed to avoid the often-pseudoscientific trends such as raw diets, organic pet...




					www.mcgill.ca
				




Whatever the reason, pets often enjoy wet food more than dry. So, if you have a sick, elderly, or underweight animal that needs encouragement to eat, wet food (either on its own or mixed into kibble) could be a good option.

Studies have shown that both cats and dogs prefer novel foods over the same ones they’ve been fed repeatedly. So, you may wish to rotate the brands or flavours of food your pet eats, something that is much easier with wet food.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2022)

Don’t be bothered by by-products
					


Many websites and other resources about feeding pets advise that you should avoid foods that contain by-products, but the truth is that by-products can be healthy, tasty additions to pet foods.





					vetnutrition.tufts.edu
				




Many websites and other resources about feeding pets advise that you should avoid foods that contain by-products, but the truth is that by-products can be healthy, tasty additions to pet foods.

By-products (mainly organ meats and entrails) often provide more nutrients than muscle meats on a per-weight basis and are important components (and even delicacies) of human diets in other countries. One only need to travel abroad and visit a meat market to see that many of the foods that we are squeamish about feeding to our pets are eaten with gusto by people in other countries. The term “by-product” comes from the fact that they are the leftovers from animal carcasses once the desirable (for Americans) muscle meat has been removed, not because these parts of the animal are inferior in quality, safety, or nutrition.

Interestingly enough, a number of companies use organ meats and other ingredients that fit within the definitions of by-products in their foods, but to avoid the stigma of “by-product” list them as liver, heart, kidney, plasma, etc. Some of these companies even then advertise that they do not contain by-product. Don’t be fooled by a by-product by a different name – they are appropriate to include in pet food under any name...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 19, 2022)

5 Ways Animal Shelters Keep Their Doors Open (and How You Can Help) | PetMD
					


By Jackie Kelly A common misconception among pet adopters as well as the community at large, is that animal shelters are funded by tax payer dollars and adoption fees.  However, unless the shelter in question is run by, or has a deal with the municipality, most don’t receive government funding...




					www.petmd.com
				




Providing assistance walking dogs or playing with cats is what most people think of when they think volunteering at an animal shelter. However, shelters count on volunteers for everything ranging from administrative support, working fundraisers or conducting adoptions to photographing adoptable animals. This assistance means there’s one less person on the payroll but the care the animals need isn’t compromised.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 19, 2022)

I have two sisters and a niece here in Ontario that volunteer quite heavily to animal shelters, plus at least one more in Scotland who also does. 

They find it very rewarding and fulfilling because whatever they give to the animals is returned 10-fold, if only because they are so grateful to be approached and handled in a positive, loving, humane way. I don't think I even want to hear what trauma many of them have experienced before landing at the shelter.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 19, 2022)

I like to donate "calming beds" for dogs and cats.

I don't know how calming they are, but my pets find them very comfortable.










						Round Calming Dog Bed
					


Round Raised Calming Dog Bed "I can't believe how great this bed is. Coco used to struggle to get off to sleep each night with myself and my partner upstairs. Now as you can see, she's loving the comfort of this bed. Thanks Big Ralph" - Sophie  Does your pet struggle to sleep at night? Do you...





					bigralph.co.uk


----------



## Daniel (Feb 21, 2022)

Lenawee Humane Society raises $10,000 in #BettyWhiteChallenge
					


The Lenawee Humane Society raised just under $10,000 on what would have been Betty White's 100th birthday, Jan. 17.




					www.lenconnect.com
				




“Our small organization raised $10,000 in one day. Can you imagine what the total was across the country when you add up all the shelters together? It’s just insane. What a huge impact she’s had on animal shelters even after she’s gone.”


----------



## Daniel (Feb 22, 2022)

David Baxter said:


> They find it very rewarding and fulfilling because whatever they give to the animals is returned 10-fold, if only because they are so grateful to be approached and handled in a positive, loving, humane way.



Excellent point.

In April, the humane society where I recently adopted a senior Dachshund is having their annual dog fashion show (outside with social distancing).   It is dogs for adoption walking the runway in clothing from a local dog boutique.   I am going since it doesn't get any more surreal than that (except for my vivid dream where dogs could be trained to read)


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2022)

Dry Vs. Wet Dog Foods: Which Is The Right Choice? Part 3
					


In Part 3 of her series on Dry vs. Wet dog food, Sabine Contreras, Canine Care and Nutrition Consultant, goes over a few popular myths of feeding wet food, and leaves us with some tips to keep in mind. Debunking The Myths Incorrect information about wet food ranges from simple misinformation to...





					www.petguide.com
				




The most common cause for soft stools or diarrhea is overfeeding—regardless whether you feed dry or wet food.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 9, 2022)

How Fluoxetine Treats A Number Of Behavioral Issues In Animals
					


Originally published in the April 2013 issue of Veterinary Practice News By now, almost everyone has heard about Prozac, though the veterinary brand name Reconcile is less well recognized. Personally, I prefer prescribing Reconcile to manage certain behavior problems because it is licensed for...





					www.veterinarypracticenews.com
				




Former Tufts Dean Franklin Loew used to say that Prozac is to behavioral medicine what ivermectin was to parasitology. He was right.

Homer Simpson had a neat saying, too. His was “Is there anything a doughnut can't do?” I say, “Is there anything fluoxetine can't do?”


----------



## Daniel (Mar 10, 2022)

Want to Adopt a Pet? Prepare for a Full Background Check. (Published 2021)
					


Overlong applications, home inspections and fecal samples from existing pets are all fair game in finding a cat’s or dog’s “forever home.”





					www.nytimes.com
				




American Humane Association research shows that about 1 in 10 adopted pets are returned or re-homed after six months


----------



## Daniel (Mar 11, 2022)

The existing research shows that the restrictive, delaying policies of most private animal rescues do not provide better outcomes than simply communicating with potential adopters (like most local humane societies or shelters do with same-visit adoptions).

When I adopted from a private rescue, they did:

~ A criminal background check

~ A property records check to verify I owned my own home (if you rent, they will call your landlord instead)

~ An application with distrustful questions -- like "What brand of food would you provide?"

I was actually lucky.  Some rescues require an inspection of your home,  which delays things even further.

Meanwhile, many of the people who volunteer at rescues would not technically qualify to adopt from their own organization, such as from not having a fenced yard for a dog.

To me, it's a classic problem of loss aversion.   Generally, private rescues are too worried about what may go wrong than about the countless homeless pets outside their doors (and any competition with dog/cat breeders who don't ask any questions).


----------



## Daniel (Mar 11, 2022)

Animal Welfare Is Turning Away Good Adopters While Animals Die in Shelters - HASS
					


27 Common Barriers to Adoption, and How to Bust Them





					www.humananimalsupportservices.org
				


*27 Extremely Common Animal Welfare Adoption Practices and Policies That Exclude Adopters*

Mandatory background checks
Mandatory home inspections
Fenced yard requirements (which sometimes even require a fence be six or eight feet high)
Proof of vaccine and sterilization status of existing pets
Veterinary reference checks
Landlord or HOA reference checks
No adopters with children (or small children)
No adopters under a certain age (commonly 21 to 25)
No adopters in college
No adopters in the military
Mandating older adopters adopt only “senior” pets (sometimes called “seniors for seniors”)
No adopters who work full time outside the home
No adopters who will keep pets outside (partly or solely)
Over-inclusive “do not adopt” lists (people are often permanently placed on these for surrendering a pet or getting any citation)
Unfriendly, rude, or hostile treatment by a staff member or volunteer
High adoption fees and no sliding scale or fee reduction system
“Ghosting” potential adopters by not responding to communication
Intimidating or scaring potential adopters in order to prevent them from adopting
Sharing misinformation or lying to potential adopters to prevent them from adopting
Asking for an adopter’s medical history, criminal history, employment status, income, or other unnecessary personal information
Any other form of discrimination based on real or perceived race, ethnicity, economic status, housing status, gender, sexuality, sex, size, appearance, age, disability, or health status
Operating only during standard business hours (no weekend or evening hours)
Requiring multiple visits to the shelter before adoption
Requiring “meet and greets” with an entire family, or all existing pets, before adoption
Long or overly burdensome adoption applications or processes
Unwelcoming or uncommunicative staff and/or volunteers
Mandatory waiting periods before an animal can go home


----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2022)

The background checks of most private rescues scare away good people (from the uncertainty or processing time alone).  But the background checks do not commonly address one form of animal neglect -- not taking a dog or cat to a vet when s/he continues to be sick or ill.    And, of course, prevention is the best medicine.

So the place to address this more systemic issue is not at infrequently-used pet rescues but with legislation, such as providing true pet insurance for everyone, or at least everyone on Medicaid/Medicare.  One vet wrote a whole book on this idea.

The whole "we need to call your landlord" issue could be addressed by legislation that prevents landlords from discriminating against pet owners.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2022)

Daniel said:


> The background checks of most private rescues scare away good people (from the uncertainty or processing time alone).  But the background checks do not commonly address one form of animal neglect -- not taking a dog or cat to a vet when s/he continues to be sick or ill.    And, of course, prevention is the best medicine.
> 
> So the place to address this more systemic issue is not at pet rescues but with legislation, such as providing true pet insurance for everyone, or at least everyone on Medicaid/Medicare.  One vet wrote a whole book on this idea.
> 
> The whole "we need to call your landlord" issue could be addressed by legislation that prevents landlords from discriminating against pet owners.



Up here, it seems you can say in the lease that no pets are allowed but as far as I know if you slide in a cat a month or two later that's not grounds for eviction unless the landlord can prove destruction of property.

Dogs are another matter though. They bark, for one thing. And a lot of people, especially from certain ethnic backgrounds, are afraid of dogs or find them offensive in some other way.

In my building, they only specify no dogs.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 15, 2022)

David Baxter said:


> Dogs are another matter though. They bark, for one thing.


Covered under free speech


----------



## Daniel (Mar 16, 2022)

I woke up this morning to a horror story on the CBS morning show about a 22-year-old (small-framed) woman who was mauled (almost to death) by two large dogs while pet sitting.   She is permanently disfigured, especially her face.   She also needed to be resuscitated during the night of her emergency surgeries.    She previously met the dogs, who seemed nice at the time.

It is a very rare case but a reminder to avoid pet sitting or volunteering alone around large dogs if you are not able to sufficiently fight back somehow.  

Just last month, a 71-year-old woman in Miami was mauled to death while fostering a large, previously-abused dog.

Of course, most large, domesticated dogs are more like gentle giants, including my 65-pound black mouth cur, who likes to rub noses with one of the cats.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 16, 2022)

Can Dogs See in Ultraviolet?
					


Your dog has a visual ability that humans do not.





					www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 17, 2022)

Daniel said:


> I woke up this morning to a horror story on the CBS morning show about a 22-year-old (small-framed) woman who was mauled (almost to death) by two large dogs while pet sitting.   She is permanently disfigured, especially her face.   She also needed to be resuscitated during the night of her emergency surgeries.    She previously met the dogs, who seemed nice at the time.
> 
> It is a very rare case but a reminder to avoid pet sitting or volunteering alone around large dogs if you are not able to sufficiently fight back somehow.
> 
> ...



These days the breed of dog is rarely reported so as to be politically correct and not to run afoul of activists (notably the pit bull / bull terrier protectors). However, when they used to report those statistics, more than 90% (my memory says about 96%) of these attacks were committed by just three breeds, chiefly bull terriers. It's not just the sheer number of attacks, it's the severity of the attacks up to and including fatalities — that graph highlights the same three breeds: Bull Terrier, Doberman Pinscher, Rottweiler.

Interestingly, Chihuahuas are often described as aggressive. I guess we should be thankful they aren't much bigger where they could do more damage (cf. the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man from the _Ghostbusters 1__. _If you haven't yet seen the latest version, _Ghostbusters: Afterlife_ is worth a watch if only for the scene of bags of Stay Puft Marshmallows in a grocery store all turning into tiny Stay Puft Marshmallow Men and bursting out of their bags (similar to the baby gremlins in _Gremlins__._

I make these points not to holler from my soapbox and condemn these breeds but rather as a warning and a caution. If you are hoping to have a family one day or already have young children, think twice about having an aggressive breed as a pet. It's not the size of the dog (Golden Retrievers are wonderful family pets) it's the genetics in breeding and over-breeding for aggression to be used as guard dogs, attack dogs, armed forces dogs, etc.

Whatever breed you use, make sure you read up on disposition, common genetic problems resulting from over-breeding (e.g., painful hip problems in German Shepherds may cause then to react in an atypical aggressive-defensive manner because they are in pain). Know what you are getting into with a blended animal-human family may help you avoid a tragedy.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 17, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Can Dogs See in Ultraviolet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have similar data for cats? I'm curious.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2022)

.
	

	







						The Problem With Pit Bulls
					


It's horrible that KFC kicked out that 3-year-old girl, but let's focus on the real problem: pit bulls were bred to be violent





					time.com
				




Even PETA, the largest animal-rights organization in the world, supports breed-specific sterilization for pit bulls. “Pit bulls are a breed-specific problem, so it seems reasonable to target them,” said Daphna Nachminovitch, PETA’s senior vice president of cruelty investigations. “The public is misled to believe that pit bulls are like any other dog. And they just aren’t.”

Even the ASPCA acknowledges on its website that pit bulls are genetically different than other dogs. “Pit bulls have been bred to behave differently during a fight,” it says. “They may not give warning before becoming aggressive, and they’re less likely to back down when clashing with an opponent."


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2022)

Why are small dogs so fierce?
					


Why do tiny dogs act like they're 10 feet tall?





					www.livescience.com
				




Small size may make dogs more fearful, and they may lash out in self-defense, Serpell said. Tiny breeds may be more likely to react defensively because they have more to be afraid of...

Over the millenia, humans may not have bothered to breed aggressive behaviors out of little dogs because the consequences weren't as dire as they were for being attacked by sizable hounds.

That last theory is supported by studies that have found a link between aggressive behavior and the growth factor gene that makes small dogs small. The association could be coincidental, but research has shown that small dogs aren't just more extreme in their aggression-related behaviors; compared with large dogs, small dogs tend to have more severe separation anxiety, usually bark more and are more likely to urinate in the house, Serpell said. This gives credence to the theory that genetics plays a role in little dogs' extreme behavior.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2022)

5 Things You Should Never Do In Front Of Your Dog
					


Seemingly harmless stuff could trigger bad behavior





					www.menshealth.com
				




*1. Wrestle*

If you play-wrestle with your pooch, you’re showing him that rough or physical interaction is acceptable, says Michael Baugh, a Houston-based dog trainer and certified behavior consultant.

Some dogs handle this well and understand it’s a game that only happens when you initiate it. But others can get overexcited or take things too far.

They may try to jump on you, knock you down, or even bite you or other people at unpredictable times, says Baugh.

How to handle it: Teach him how to associate playtime with very specific actions and commands.

For example, get down on all fours with him and say “let’s play” before roughhousing. End by saying “settle,” petting him calmly, and encouraging him to sit.

But not all dogs can handle this, says Baugh. If your dog gets too amped up or doesn’t understand the boundaries of playtime, leave the wrestling to the guys in spandex.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2022)

The two dogs who attacked the 22-year-old woman were a pit bull (mixed with boxer) and a German Shepherd mix.     It seems the pit bull mix may have been the instigator.

Pit bulls are the most common dogs in shelters here -- and the majority of dogs in Phoenix shelters.  

Among the smaller breeds, Chihuahuas and Dauchunds are relatively common in shelters and are my two favorite breeds since I am most familiar with them.   And I relate to their anxious natures


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2022)

I was glad to read there is a ban of pit bulls in Miami, Florida (actually, all of Miami-Dade county).  And as you know, there is also a ban in Ontario:









						Breed-specific legislation - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				






Ban
[Ontario]No person shall own, breed, transfer, abandon or import a pit bull, nor allow one to stray, nor train a pit bull for fighting.[28]

"Pit bull" includes a pit bull terrier, a Staffordshire bull terrier, an American Staffordshire terrier, an American pit bull terrier, or a dog that has an appearance and physical characteristics that are substantially similar to those.[28]

Pit bulls were grandfathered(called "restricted pit bulls") if they were owned by an Ontario resident on August 29, 2005, or born in Ontario within 90 days afterwards. Such dogs are subject to restrictions: they must be muzzled and kept on a leash no more than 1.8 meters long when in public or not on enclosed property, and they must be spayed or neuteredunless a veterinarian certifies the dog is physically unfit to be anesthetized.[29]

If it is alleged in a proceeding that a dog is a pit bull, the onus of proving that the dog is not a pit bull lies on the owner of the dog. In the absence of evidence to the contrary, a veterinarian's certificate attesting that a dog is a pit bull is evidence of that fact.[28][29]


----------



## Daniel (Mar 18, 2022)

Pit bull attack database for the US and Canada:



			https://www.nationalpitbullvictimawareness.org/attacks/pit-bull-attack-database


----------



## Daniel (Mar 22, 2022)

RE: SNACKS (My dog's favorite subject)

I often give them commercial dog treats, including dental treats.  And the dog kibble for dental health is great as a treat since it is larger and easy to hand out.

But since treats can be problematic since many dogs are overweight, I also give them lighter snacks and sometimes lighter meals.

My dogs generally like most fruits, including apples, tomatoes, berries, pineapple, and watermelon.   I am still surprised how much they like slices of tomato.  I mostly hand feed the fruits, but I sometimes serve it with yogurt, oatmeal, or commercial dog food.

They also like broccoli, especially cooked broccoli, cooked potatoes, corn, green beans, peas, carrots, etc.

They will eat plain/greek yogurt, which can be served as a treat or added to their regular food.    Lately, I serve the yogurt with a low-calorie gravy (which is sold for cats but the dogs love it).  It is almost like mashed potatoes and gravy for them since the gravy smells like KFC's gravy.

And all dogs love peanut butter.  I will sometimes make them a peanut-butter-and-something sandwich for them all to have a piece.   This morning, the something else was sweet potato baby food.   Peanut butter or sprayed cheese is also put in KONG toys.

If my husband and I have pizza, the leftovers mostly go to the big dog as a meal, but the little dogs will have some pieces as a snack or small meal.






						What fruits can my dog eat?
					


What fruits can my dog eat? The answers may surprise you! We outline exactly which fruits your dog can and cannot eat, as well as how much and when in this enlightening article.





					www.ccspca.com


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2022)

My favorite online store/subscription for hard-to-destroy dog toys:









						Super Chewer Dog Toys & Durable Toys for Dogs at BarkShop
					


Shop our super chewer toys and give your dog the playtime of their dreams! Buy heavy-duty chew toys for dogs whose teeth mean business. Fast and free shipping!





					barkshop.com


----------



## Daniel (Mar 30, 2022)

Tai chi for dogs:









						Tai-Chihuahua: relaxing you and your pet
					


Dr. Ava Frick joined GDL to share more of her innovative approach to animal healthcare, including practicing tai chi on dogs and cats.





					www.wtsp.com


----------



## Daniel (Mar 30, 2022)

For dogs with advanced cancer (like one of my elderly dogs), a prescription recovery diet is often recommended to help prevent potentially deadly wasting (cachexia).






						integrativeveterinaryoncology.com
					


This domain may be for sale!




					integrativeveterinaryoncology.com
				




*High Protein Diets include:*
- Solid Gold Barking at the Moon
- Wellness CORE
- Blue Buffalo Wilderness


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2022)

Owners Can Play Big Role in Dogs' Problem Behaviors
					


MONDAY, March 28, 2022 (HealthDay News) -- Chasing light shimmers reflected onto a wall. Obsessive licking or chewing. Compulsive barking and whining. Pacing or tail chasing.Nearly one in three pet dogs suffer from these ADHD-like repetitive behaviors — and researchers now suspect that an...





					consumer.healthday.com
				




"Enrichment" activities to work your dog's brain can include giving them puzzle toys that dispense treats, or hiding favorite objects around your house and asking your dog to find them, she said.

"All owned dogs can use more enrichment," Feuerbacher said. "Even if you think your dog's not at risk, providing lots of enrichment opportunities for them would be great."


----------



## Daniel (Apr 13, 2022)

Berry Immune Boosting Dog Smoothie Recipe to Share.
					


This basic smoothie recipe is a great choice if you and your dog need an immune boost. #RaisingYourPetsNaturally #CKCS #DIYDogTreats





					raisingyourpetsnaturally.com
				






(The above recommends adding supplements, which is obviously optional.)


----------



## Daniel (Apr 16, 2022)

DIY Chicken Salad for Dogs - Dog Mom Days
					


A healthy and delicious DIY chicken salad for dogs that you will also enjoy! Great for an everyday meal, parties or a barbecue!





					www.dogmomdays.com
				




*DIY Chicken Salad for Dogs

Ingredients:*

2-3 boneless chicken breasts
1 tbsp olive oil
1 avocado
3/4 cup low-fat plain yogurt [healthy alternative to mayo]
1/2 red bell pepper
1/2 shredded carrot
1/4 cup cilantro
1/4 cup parsley
1/2 cup celery
pinch of garlic salt
dash of lemon juice
----------------------------------
A fruit chicken salsa/salad for dogs that would go well with plain/Greek yogurt:









						Everything to Make Rachael's Favorite Recipes | Rachael Ray
					


Official website of Rachael Ray and home to all of Rachael's favorite things. From cookware and recipes to fashion, furniture and more.





					www.rachaelraymag.com
				




Toss all of the ingredients together:

1 mango, chopped
1 banana, chopped
½ cup fresh berries, such as blackberries, raspberries or chopped strawberries
½ cup chopped cooked chicken
  Juice of 1/2 lime
5 - 8 fresh mint leaves, chopped


----------



## Daniel (Apr 21, 2022)

The 12 Best Dog Toys, According to Our Pups
					


The dogs of Wirecutter share their favorite toys for chewing, fetching, destroying, and more. Read on to learn which dog toys are the most durable and engaging.





					www.nytimes.com
				













						Why Do Dogs Like Squeaky Toys? - Canine Journal
					


You may think your dog is just trying to annoy you but there's an instinctive reason your dog loves that "squeak, squeak" sound.





					www.caninejournal.com
				




Dogs descended from wolves, and we all know wolves hunt for their food. It’s this predator and prey relationship that attracts dogs to squeak toys.

The squeak in the toy sounds like an animal that is injured or scared. This sound sparks your dog’s inner drive to attack. Once the toy stops squeaking (aka, your dog has broken the squeaker), it tells your dog that it has successfully “killed” its prey and it no longer needs to attack.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 21, 2022)

10 Noises Your Dog Makes—And What They Mean
					


A handy guide to translating the yips, yaps, yowls, and whimpers every dog makes so that you can understand furry BFF better.





					www.rd.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Apr 23, 2022)

Tool for making homemade pet food:






						BalanceIT.com
					


Provide tools, recipes, and supplements for a pet's balanced nutritional needs.





					secure.balanceit.com
				




BILLIONS OF FREE & INSTANT CUSTOM RECIPES 

We have invested over 40,000 programming hours to creating a free and dynamic tool that can formulate recipes in seconds that are appropriate for long-term feeding. Our software technology is unparalleled and provides a safe way to feed fresh food to pets


----------



## Daniel (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2022)

Ten Reasons to Buy Your Dog a Wading Pool | LoveToKnow Pets
					


Unsure about getting a dog wading pool for your canine? Once you see these 10 reasons, you’ll be adding a wading pool to your shopping list.





					dogs.lovetoknow.com
				




Your panting pooch needs some relief from the summer heat and a wading pool is one of the best ways to keep your dog cool during the summer. He can splash in it, or treat it like the doggie equivalent of a Venti Caramel Frapp from Starbucks.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2022)

Can Dogs Eat Kale?
					


Kale, former garnish, now superfood, is so popular these days it even has bumper stickers and T-shirts advertising its virtues. It appears in health foods,





					www.akc.org
				




Kale contains several potentially harmful natural compounds, including calcium oxalate and isothiocyanates.

Calcium oxalate, according to veterinarian Mara Ratnofsky, can cause health issues such as kidney and bladder stones. These issues usually resolve with veterinary treatment, but are a good argument against feeding kale ribs to dogs as a tasty treat. Dogs that are prone to kidney or bladder stones should avoid other foods with high calcium oxalate contents. These include spinach, beet greens, roots of beets, Swiss chard, collards, parsley, collards, leeks, quinoa, okra, and, of course, kale.

Isothiocyanates, which are also found in broccoli, pose another problem. Isothiocyanates have been associated with a lower risk for cancer in humans. In dogs, they can cause mild to potentially severe gastric irritation. Dr. Jerry Klein, chief veterinary officer for the AKC, states, “Broccoli is considered safe for dogs if the total amount ingested is less than 10 percent of their daily intake. Over 25 percent may be considered toxic.” Since broccoli and kale have similar levels of this compound and are from the same vegetable family, we can assume that while kale could be safe in small quantities, it should be avoided as a regular treat.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2022)

Valley Fever in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospital
					


Valley fever is a fungal infection caused by Coccidioides immitis. In the US it is most commonly found in the southwestern states with California and Arizona being most affected. The most common method of infection is through inhalation of spores that are released by disturbance of soil such as...





					vcahospitals.com
				



Where is valley fever found?​This soil-dwelling fungus has adapted to survive in desert climates and is prevalent in certain parts of Arizona, California, Nevada, New Mexico, Texas, Utah, northwestern Mexico, and parts of Central and South America. It has been also reported in south-central Washington State. Infections rates vary greatly by county, and not all the factors that contribute to the rate of infection in an area have been determined. Valley fever tends to occur during certain seasons...

Dogs appear to be very susceptible to infections with valley fever, probably because they sniff the ground and dig in the dirt, potentially inhaling large numbers of spores at a time...

The disease is contracted by inhaling fungal spores. The disease cannot be directly transmitted from person to person, nor can it be transmitted from people to animals. In other words, an animal with valley fever is not contagious to other pets or your family members...

In dogs that have a weak immune system because of age or underlying illness, serious illness can develop, therefore, both very young puppies and senior dogs are more susceptible to illness from valley fever. In these patients, the spherules continue to grow and eventually burst, releasing more infectious organisms to spread throughout the lungs or to other organs in the body where the cycle repeats itself over and over.

Valley fever can take two main forms of disease in the dog, the primary disease and the disseminated disease.

The *primary disease* is limited to the lungs. Signs of primary valley fever include a harsh dry cough, a fever, a lack of appetite, and lethargy or depression. These signs usually occur about three weeks after infection although sometimes, the organism can lay dormant in the body for up to three years before signs occur.

In the *disseminated disease* the fungus has disseminated or spread to other parts of the body. The bones and joints are most commonly infected, and lameness is the most common sign. The joints may become swollen and painful. Other signs are non-specific and may include lack of appetite, lethargy, or depression, a persistent fever, and weight loss. Infection can occur in the eye causing inflammation and sometimes blindness. In rare cases, the fungus invades the brain, resulting in seizure activity.

At the present time, dogs that develop valley fever require lengthy treatment with antifungal medications. The duration of treatment will depend on the severity of infection. In many cases treatment will be required for 6-12 months. If the fungus has invaded the nervous system, the dog may require antifungal medication for life...


----------



## Daniel (Apr 28, 2022)

*Three Tips to Reduce Barking in Your Dog*

_Reinforce an Alternative Behavior _

Imagine your dog sitting nicely on a mat while you open the door to let a guest in, receive a delivery, or just walk out the door to get the mail. Teaching your dog to “go” to a mat or stationing can help achieve this goal. Remote treat dispensers can easily help you reward your dog in place with a click of the remote.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 28, 2022)

Chronic Degenerative Valve Disease In Dogs In Depth | VCA Animal Hospitals
					







					vcahospitals.com
				




In general, all normal dogs...have a breathing rate between 15-30 breaths every minute when they are resting calmly or sleeping. 

Lower rates are possible and are no cause for concern providing your pet is otherwise acting normally. It is considered normal for breathing rates to be much higher than this when dogs are hot, stressed, or active. 

Resting/sleeping breathing rates that are consistently greater than 30 per minute are increased and considered abnormal. In some cases, even rates lower than 30 per minute may be considered increased and abnormal by your veterinarian. You should ask your veterinarian what rate is considered increased and abnormal for your dog.


----------



## Daniel (May 1, 2022)

Blood test streamlines canine cancer detection
					


Texas A&M has introduced a simplified oncology test that allows for early diagnosis in dogs.





					www.veterinarypracticenews.com
				




At 100 percent specificity, the test has been shown to detect 74 percent of lymphomas and 89 percent of hemangiosarcomas, which are two of the most common cancers in dogs, comprising approximately one-third of canine cancers, Texas A&M says.

“As with human cancers, early diagnosis is key, and this testing will not only save dogs’ lives, but will offer dogs a better quality of life through earlier treatment,” says John August, BVetMed, MS, MRCVS, DACVIM (SAIM), dean of CVMBS.


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2022)

Can Dogs Eat Beans?
					


It’s common to wonder what foods you and your dog can both eat when you’re preparing a meal. Green beans are a vegetable you and your dog can enjoy, but they aren't even a bean! Can dogs eat other beans? Keep reading to find out about the types of beans your dog can eat.





					www.purina.com
				



Are beans good for dogs?​Yes. Beans can be a part of a dog’s healthy diet. They are rich in fiber and have some protein, too. Dogs can have beans as a treat. That means they should never be more than 10 percent of your dog’s daily calorie intake. Since beans can be high in calories, you should not be feeding him many.

What types of beans can dogs have?​Your dog can eat a variety of beans. Some he may enjoy are:


Black beans
Lima beans
Kidney beans
Pinto beans
Garbanzo beans
Navy beans
 Edamame
 Soybeans
How should beans for dogs be prepared?​“Beans have to be prepared the way they would be for people,” explains Purina Senior Nutritionist Jan Dempsey. Beans already contain a lot of fiber, but uncooked they are almost indigestible. Dogs can have beans or legumes that have been soaked first and then cooked. This helps your dog digest them and may help reduce flatulence. (Beans may still give your dog some gas!)

Can dogs have beans instead of meat?​No. Dogs can eat soybeans, but feeding just beans is bad for dogs if it’s replacing meat in their diet. Feeding dogs a diet rich in soybeans, like a human vegetarian diet, won’t give your dog the quality protein he needs. Even though dogs are omnivores, they need quality sources of protein and beans just don't have enough.

Can dogs eat green beans?​Yes! Green beans are good for dogs. But the name is confusing. Green beans are a vegetable. They aren’t in the bean family like other legumes. But letting your dog have green beans is healthy, and dogs enjoy eating them, too.

Green beans for dogs are best served fresh or cooked. *“Shy away from canned vegetables,*” Dempsey advises. “They often have added sodium and potentially have preservatives. That is just adding excess salt and other things they don’t really need to their diet.” The ideal green beans for dogs are raw green beans in your store’s produce section.

Another option are green beans that are flash-frozen. “To prepare pre-cooked and frozen beans, steam them or microwave them to thaw until they are ready to serve,” Dempsey suggests.


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2022)

Like a dog with a bean ... vegan diets found to aid canine health
					


Peer-reviewed analysis of 2,500 pets finds vegan dogs visit the vet less often and require fewer medications





					www.theguardian.com
				




“One of the most common health problems for dogs is being overweight or obese and it is unfortunately common that when we do tests on the commercial meat-based diets, there are more calories.”

“We also know the health hazards associated with overconsumption of meat and dairy for people and it’s often the same ingredients.”

“Although we would not recommend it, it is theoretically possible to feed a dog a vegetarian diet, but owners would need to take expert veterinary advice to avoid dietary deficiencies and associated disease.”


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2022)

How the Doctor Almost Killed Her Dog
					


How the Doctor Almost Killed Her Dog By RANDI HUTTER EPSTEIN, M.D., New York Times January 20, 2011   The week before Christmas, I nearly killed my German shepherd.   His name is Dexter, and he?s 11 years old. It all began on a Saturday morning in Central Park, when he ran in playful pursuit...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




...Dr. Safdar Khan, senior director of toxicology research at the A.S.P.C.A. Animal Poison Control Center, which runs a 24-hour hot line for pet owners (1-888-426-4435; fees apply), urged pet owners, "*You must, must check with your vet" before giving pets human medicines.* Imodium, for example, can mask underlying causes of diarrhea, like parasites. And drugs like Pepto Bismol contain aspirin, he said, which can irritate a dog's digestive tract and cause severe damage to cats.

But ibuprofen "is a double whammy," said Dr. Amy Attas, my vet and founder of City Pets, a veterinary house call service. It can cause ulcers and bleeding in the intestinal tract and damage the kidneys. High doses can cause fatal renal failure.

There are many other canine poisons in the medicine cabinet as well. Acetaminophen, the key ingredient in Tylenol, is toxic to dogs and cats because the liver enzyme responsible for its breakdown works differently in cats and dogs than it does in people. One dose can kill a cat.

And as for chocolate, a few chocolate bits or a chocolate chip cookie is not going to kill your dog, Dr. Attas said. But lots of dark chocolate, the kind often used in baking, can be deadly. It has a caffeine-like ingredient that damages the canine central nervous system.

Other foods to avoid: grapes and raisins can lead to kidney failure. A lot of onions "say, if a dog gets into the garbage and eats the onion-covered chicken" can prompt anemia, which can be fatal. And macadamia nuts can cause muscle tremors, weakness, vomiting and dangerously high body temperatures.

The worst, Dr. Attas said, are artificial sweeteners. Xylitol, the ingredient in most sugar-free gums, causes sugar levels to plummet in dogs, and may damage their livers too. In a paper in the _Journal of the Veterinary Medical Association_, researchers reported the deaths of four of eight dogs that had eaten xylitol-laden desserts...


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2022)

Signs Your Dog is Stressed and How to Relieve It
					


Dogs can become stressed just as we can. Since we know how stress makes us feel, we want to help lessen our pet’s feelings of stress too. There are many signs of stress that can mimic normal dog behaviors. Being aware of your dog’s regular demeanor allows you to understand changes in behavior...





					vcahospitals.com
				




As with humans, exercise can be a great stress reducer. Physical activities like walking or playing fetch help both you and your dog release tension. It is also good to provide your dog with a safe place in the home where he can escape anxious situations. Everybody enjoys a calm place to retreat.


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2022)

Apoquel for Dogs and Cancer
					


Apoquel is often given to dogs with allergies. While effective, some worry that it may cause cancer. Is this true? Dr. Nancy Reese weighs in.





					dogcanceranswers.com
				




Dry dog foods have potentially a grain mite that cross reacts with house dust mites, which a lot of dogs are allergic to.  So switching a dog’s diet can actually reduce their exposure to some allergens and things. 

Bathing out allergic animals frequently can help to reduce the pollens and things that they’re allergic to and from their coat that they’re either being exposed to in their skin or breathing in when they’re grooming and licking themselves.

Cool water for bathing provides a little bit of more anti-itch properties than warm water. It’s hard to do in the winter, but it does help to decrease the itch by doing cool water. And then there’s a lot of dogs that lick their feet from their allergies a lot and they’ll get yeast infections in their feet.

And then that gets itchy. So for some of those dogs, I’ll do things like little vinegar soaks for their feet, because it doesn’t matter if they lick it off. And vinegar is a very good anti yeast type of agent. So. There are a lot of things you can do that take a lot of work, but that you can do to try to decrease the exposure to pollens in general, or oak trees or whatever it is they’re allergic to.

And a good clean diet, I think does help reduce that.


----------



## Daniel (May 7, 2022)

13 toys to keep your dog active while stuck indoors, with advice from professional dog trainers
					


Indoor exercise for dogs keeps them healthy and stimulated. Here are experts favorite indoor toys for dogs, from food-dispensers to ball pits.





					www.insider.com


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2022)

Search "fear free" providers:









						Fear Free Directory
					


If you want the best care possible for your four-legged friend, our Fear Free Certified Professionals are here to help. Find a professional near you today.





					fearfreepets.com
				




"Fear Free Certified Professionals not only look out for your pets’ physical health but also their emotional wellbeing. Whether you are looking for a veterinary or pet professional who knows how to handle a fearful, anxious, or stressed-out pet, or you simply want the best care possible for your four-legged friend, a Fear Free Certified Professional is here to help."


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2022)

Is It OK to Shave Your Dog’s Coat? – American Kennel Club
					


Temperatures are soaring, your dog is panting, and there’s dog hair all over the house. You might be thinking that a good, close shave down could help cool





					www.akc.org
				




Dogs cool down a lot differently than we do, and *shaving really has no big impact on cooling them down*. Dogs rely on panting to control most of their temperature regulation. They also rely on vasodilation (blood vessel expansion) to help them cool off, especially on their ears and face.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2022)

Diabetes risk is shared between people and their dogs
					


According to a recent study, which appears in the BMJ Christmas issue, if a dog has diabetes, there is an increased risk that its owner will, too.





					www.medicalnewstoday.com
				




New research suggests that if a dog has diabetes, there is an increased risk that its owner will, too.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2022)

Stress Management Helped Wolves Become Dogs
					


Genetic mutations related to production of the stress hormone cortisol may have played a role in the process of canine domestication





					www.scientificamerican.com
				




The _Scientific Reports_ study presents “exciting new evidence that dogs’ unusual ability to cooperate and communicate with us evolved as a result of natural selection favoring wolves who could approach and eventually show friendly behavior toward humans,” says Brian Hare, a Duke University evolutionary anthropologist, who was not involved in the study.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2022)

How Dogs Understand Time, According to Experts
					


Canines sometimes seem to anticipate dinner time and the moments before a regularly scheduled walk. But does this mean dogs have a concept of time?





					www.newsweek.com
				




What is more certain is that canines have no concept of the future. However, the AKC's Dr. Burch remains convinced "they have an amazing sense of time" with regard to their schedules and daily activities...

"The behavioral issue of separation anxiety is somewhat related to time. Even though dogs may not be thinking of the passage of minutes, as they are alone for an increasing number of minutes, they may become more anxious.

"The most effective treatment for separation anxiety involves stepping outside for only a second or two, and immediately returning...


----------



## Daniel (Jun 12, 2022)

Instant Pot Dog Food
					


Not only does my Banjo (a Norwich Terrier) LOVE this dog food, it is completely healthy and loaded with great nutrients! The best part is how bow wow simple it is to make





					pressureluckcooking.com
				






Ingredients​
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1 pound ground chicken, turkey or beef (the more lean the better)
1 cup brown rice, rinsed for about 90 seconds
1 cup water
3 cups of a frozen vegetable medley. I used cauliflower florets, broccoli florets, carrots and peas (just make sure the pieces are small enough so your dog won't have any trouble chewing).


----------



## Daniel (Jun 12, 2022)

Taco Bell chihuahua - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Gidget* (February 7, 1994 – July 21, 2009), nicknamed the "*Taco Bell Chihuahua*", was an advertising figure and mascot for Taco Bell from September 1997 to July 2000. She was voiced by Carlos Alazraqui, and developed by TBWA. The Chihuahua is a breed commonly associated with Mexico.


_Gidget "The Taco Bell chihuahua" _


----------



## Daniel (Jun 17, 2022)

"Alexa, play music for dogs."


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2022)

Giving Your Dog a Thorough Home Check-up | VCA Animal Hospital
					


This handout describes the benefits of performing examinations at home between regularly scheduled veterinary visits. It outlines the different parts of the body to examine, how to examine and what to look for as abnormals.





					vcahospitals.com


----------



## Daniel (Jul 2, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Instant Pot Dog Food
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Instant Pot recipe with chicken breasts and even blueberries:

Easy DIY Dog Food You Can Make in Your Instant Pot​
*Ingredients*

Chicken breast 2 breast
Carrots 2 stalks
Green beans 1 cup
Sweet potatoes 1 med
Brown Rice 1 cup
Blueberry 1 cup
Peas 1/2 cup
Parsley for garnish
Water 2 cups


----------



## Daniel (Jul 3, 2022)

53 Mistakes Every Dog Owner Makes
					


Bad human! No!! Stopping rubbing your dog's nose in their poop! It just confuses them and smears it all over your carpet.





					www.rd.com
				


Forgetting to microchip your pup​Priority number one after getting a new dog, whether puppy or rescue, should be making sure they can find their way back home if he or she ever gets lost. Over 10 million pets are lost every year and it happens to even the most responsible dog owners! The best way to protect your pup is to get it microchipped, says Aimee Gilbreath, executive director at the Michelson Found Animals Foundation. These small chips that are implanted in the folds of the skin in your pup’s shoulders hold a unique ID number that connects with your contact info (i.e. your phone number) that you supply online. It’s not a GPS tracker. Many shelters will offer inexpensive microchips or you can ask your vet about microchipping options, she says.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 3, 2022)

Microchips are quite inexpensive up here, at least through the Humane Society.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 3, 2022)

Some animal hospitals also have one that lets certain microchip readers check your dog's or cat's temperature, but my pets were already chipped:






						Bio-Thermo™ | Identipet
					







					identipet.com
				




Bio-Thermo is a new generation of identification microchip with an integrated temperature biosensor, that is available for all pets not microchipped yet. This enables a pet’s temperature and identification number to be read simultaneously.

By using an adapted reader, multiple temperature values can be collected very easily.

Microchip Temperature is not a replacement for rectal temperature.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 3, 2022)

That's interesting. I didn't know about that.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2022)

Similar advice to "a busy chicken is a happy chicken":









						Bad Dog Behavior - Solutions for a Misbehaving Puppy
					


Here are 5 reasons why your dog is misbehaving and what you can do about it!





					www.akc.org
				




If you’re gone 12 hours a day, and your dog’s walk consists of a quick dash into the backyard, you’re not providing your pet with adequate opportunities to use up all his energy. Instead, the excess will go into chewing your shoes, stealing your food, or scratching your walls. As the old saying goes, *“A tired dog is a good dog.”*


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2022)

Daniel said:


> The existing research shows that the restrictive, delaying policies of most private animal rescues do not provide better outcomes than simply communicating with potential adopters (like most local humane societies or shelters do with same-visit adoptions).
> 
> When I adopted from a private rescue, they did:
> 
> ...



I have changed my views about rescues vs. shelters.  I prefer to donate to a local rescue now, partly since they are the nearest animal welfare organization, and I have a better appreciation of why they seem picky.

My local rescue even offered to temporarily board the kitten I adopted for free at any point in his lifetime if I ever got sick or went on vacation.  The rescue kitten was so well taken care of by the rescue, that she was greatly missed by the volunteers.

Some shelters though are better than others, with more room for each dog, including outside, and more fostering than sheltering.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2022)

Don’t Make my Mistake: Prevent Heatstroke
					


When I was a teenager, our family accidentally killed our dog





					www.vin.com
				




A dog that’s had heatstroke once is _always_ going to be at risk, since one of the functions that’s affected by high body temperatures is the brain’s heat-sensor system. It gets shorted out by the high heat and is less likely to send signals to pant and get out of the heat the next time the temp goes up. It’s like a cruel joke.

Betsy was a pug, a member of a family of dogs called brachycephalics, which means “short head.” Since their noses and upper airways are so short, they can’t exchange heat the way dogs with longer snouts can. Bulldogs and Pekingese are also brachycephalic, and any dog of this body type is _extremely_ sensitive to heatstroke. *If I see a bulldog out on a sunny day, I worry. *


----------



## Daniel (Jul 17, 2022)

50 Secrets Your Pet Won’t Tell You
					


We asked animal behaviorists, nutritionists, veterinarians, and pet groomers to shed some light on what your furry friends would tell you if they could.





					www.rd.com
				


Want me to learn to walk by your side on a leash?​Well, give me some incentive. As soon as I start to pull ahead, stop walking. When I turn and look back, offer me a treat right next to your leg. I’ll quickly figure out I need to stay next to you in order to keep doing what I love most: moving and exploring.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 27, 2022)

Daniel said:


> The 12 Best Dog Toys, According to Our Pups
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A very popular line of squeaky toys with almost 53,000 reviews:

Amazon product


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Ten Reasons to Buy Your Dog a Wading Pool | LoveToKnow Pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BarkBox is a great dog toy company with great reviews (and even Walmart sells their toys).

They have a great summer deal (and they do seem to ship to Canada):







I subscribed to their annual Super Chewer plan (at $30/month) for my large dog (since those are the only toys they sell that he can't destroy):


> BarkBox: 1 Month: $35, 6 Months: $26, 12 Months: $23
> Super Chewer: 1 Month: $45, 6 Months: $35, 12 Months: $30
> BARK Bright Dental: 1 Month: $31, 6 Months: $26


The other reason I get the Super Chewer subscription is because those toys are relatively unavailable at Walmart.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 10, 2022)

Arthritis treatment protocol for dogs from Dr. Jen at JustAnswer:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 12, 2022)

Even my picky dogs like tofu, even uncooked.   Cooking it with scrambled eggs or mixing it with wet dog food is an easy way to add vegetable protein to their diet.









						Can Dogs Eat Tofu? - BarkSpot
					


Tofu has several health advantages for humans. Vegetarian and vegan diets often include it as a mainstay. Pet owners usually ask can dogs eat tofu if they





					barkspot.com
				




"Tofu is made from squeezed soy curd, which is entirely safe for your dog. In addition, tofu is manufactured using a procedure that incorporates several critical vitamins and minerals, such as iron, zinc, and magnesium, making it even healthier for dogs than other kinds of soy protein."

"Tofu has minimal carbohydrate, calorie, and fat content. Therefore, a tiny quantity of tofu mixed into an obese dog’s usual meal for low-calorie bulk may help him lose weight. Tofu is also rich in fiber, so it will likely make a dog feel fuller after meals."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 12, 2022)

I must say I have been coerced into trying tofu once or twice. Horrible, nasty stuff with no taste and a revolting texture. I've had friends tell me that's the beauty of tofu, that it takes on the flavor of whatever you cook it with, to which I now rerspond, "Okay. Just skip the tofu and give me whatever you were going to cook it with".


----------



## Daniel (Aug 12, 2022)

Because of the way tofu looks uncooked, my husband refuses to even try it once 

I do like the way it's prepared in Chinese restaurants, but I don't know how healthy the cooking methods are.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2022)

Brandon McMillan's training tips to prevent door dashing:








						Brandon McMillan’s 10 Tips to Prevent Your Dog From Door Dashing - 2022 - MasterClass
					


Sometimes dogs bolt for the open front door, the gateway to their beloved outdoors. This door-dashing habit (also known as dog bolting) can result in injuries or even a lost dog, so use dog trainer Brandon McMillan’s tips to nip this bad habit in the bud.





					www.masterclass.com
				




Sometimes dogs bolt for the open front door, the gateway to their beloved outdoors. This door-dashing habit (also known as dog bolting) can result in injuries or even a lost dog, so use dog trainer Brandon McMillan’s tips to nip this bad habit in the bud.






						Brandon McMillan's Canine Minded | How To Prevent Your Dog From Running Out The Front Door…
					







					canineminded.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 2, 2022)

7 Products That Can Actually Save Your Dog's Life
					


That peace of mind is everything.





					www.thedodo.com
				





This seatbelt tether to keep him secure in the car: Dogit Car Safety Belt
$12

You know how important it is to buckle up, and this dog safety belt is perfect for keeping your pup secure when you’re riding around in the car. One end attaches to his harness and the other clips right into your car’s seat belt buckle. And the belt is made with a strong nylon weave that won’t snap under strain, so you know your pup will be safe on the road.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 4, 2022)

What Is the Best House Temperature for Pets?
					


Do you and your pet fight over the thermostat setting? Find out the best house temperatures for your dogs, cats and other animal companions.





					www.familyhandyman.com
				




"In the winter, 68 F to 72 F is comfortable for you and your dog. Don’t set the thermostat lower than 60 F when you’re gone. Give puppies, older dogs, small short-haired dogs and less healthy dogs a warm bed or an extra blanket on the couch. And make sure the blinds or curtains are open so they can lay in their favorite sunny spot."


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2022)

Understanding Dog's Emotions
					


Identify key dog emotions that can help in understanding dog behaviour for your pets. Animal behaviourist Danielle Beck offers her expert opinion.





					www.petplan.co.uk
				




"What is interesting is that years of living and working with humans have given dogs an increasingly acute understanding of human emotions, and they now show much stronger attachments to humans than to other dogs."


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2022)

My dogs have stolen my pizza, my Subway sandwich, and even the food for my backyard chickens.









						How to Stop Your Dog Stealing Food - Animal Friends Pet Insurance
					


Although it is their natural instinct, a dog stealing food can be dangerous for many of reasons. This guide provides information about how to stop them.





					www.animalfriends.co.uk
				




"A dog's natural instinct is to steal food."


----------



## Daniel (Nov 10, 2022)

In the US, the lowest price I find for quality dog pads is my local Tractor Supply.

In any case, these are my favorite, including for small dogs who refuse to pee outside in the cold:



			https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/retriever-puppy-training-pads


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2022)

The At-Home Guide to Trimming Your Dog's Nails - Canine to Five
					


Trimming your dog’s nails can be an anxiety inducing task for both you and your dog. But knowing just the right place to clip their nails to prevent injury doesn’t have to be a guessing game. The Detroit dog groomers at Canine to Five have compiled the perfect at-home guide to trimming your...




					www.caninetofive.com
				






A big problem with a Dremel tool is the noise, but at least some dogs can acclimate to it:









						How to Cut Large Dog Nails And Have Your Dog LOVE It [7 TIPS]
					


Learning how to cut large dog nails requires brains, not brawn. Here are the 7 keys to successfully trimming a big dog's nails without force, fear, or frustration. #BigDogMom #DogNailpro #ForceFree





					bigdogmom.com
				












						Dremel or Clipper? The Best Tools for Large Dogs [With Black Nails]
					


If you have a large dog (with black nails) and want to know whether a nail clipper or a Dremel for dog nails is best, this comprehensive tool guide is for you!  #BigDogMom #DogNails #Dremel





					bigdogmom.com


----------

